# Please tell me what I'm doing wrong! (This is sort of a Venting)



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I feel like a horrible goat owner right now. I'm not even sure where to begin! All of my goats are thin but their coats are okay their eyelids are nice and pink(With a few exceptions) and they want to eat everything! I had a doeling throwing up, A doeling start pooping blood, A baby die at 3 days old, A doe get really sick and almost die, A few broken horns, A doeling was hit so hard in the face that 2-3 of her teeth are missing, My sister somehow roped me into 3 more goats(Worst decision ever!), And we had a head back kidding(that wasn't really that hard).

So let me start by saying I didn't want these 3 new goats(Well I wanted the breed just not the goats) but it was a friend who was moving and where they were going didn't allow goats. So My sister said we would take them. They agreed to sell them to us for $200! It was a buck(The sweetest thing ever) A doe(A pain in the ***!) and the does 5 year old weather(Oh yeah you'll find out about him!!!)
At first everything was okay with these new goats. Then the doe started trying to bully my goats! The herd queen quickly solved that(My queen has horns and the doe doesn't)
A few days after they settled in I noticed one of my doelings had blood in her mouth and her bottom lip was swollen. I checked her and she was missing teeth! I didn't know who had done it but I was furious! Then while I was catching my milkers one of my does was standing in line to be taken out of the pen and that darn weather walks over to her and *jabes her in the throat!!! *I may have lost it at this point and punched him in the face REALLY HARD. We didn't have any problems for a few weeks. Then one of my does come out of the pen limping! Poor Hazel has a fracture on her front right pastern. The vet said he thought it was the weather who had hit her.

Oh but the story doesn't stop there! He kept getting his head stuck in the fence! Every time I went to help him out he would charge forward crushing my fingers, Knocking me over, Bending my fence!, And Choking himself! I had planned to let him settle in a bit more before having his horn removed. Well all that went down the drain when one fine saturday night we came in a little late to do chores and our(My sister and I's) favorite doe that *WAS* due to kid June 27th was in a lot of pain she had a single long welt markup her right side and was covered in discharge. It was really sad because we wanted to keep a doeling from her! She had a single doeling that would have been just what we wanted!!! The next day he got his head stuck in the fence for the last time. My sister grabbed the pipe cutters and lopped off his weapon. Then dumped some quick clot on it and walked away. We are giving him antibiotics but he's been knocked down a few pegs.

Now for the next thing I have to deal with. One of my does hasn't shed yet. Most of my other does have and those who haven't are at least half done! No clue what to do with her! 
The next thing is everyone is thin! They have hay, they get grain, they have minerals, and they have browse. Not really sure what to do!

There's more but for now I have to go to bed so I can get up early because someone it dropping off a new goat!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How many days did you quarantine for disease testing and temperament checks? 
Then how many days were they put into a neighboring pen to further see how they were going to react to youngsters? 
The big wether should be in the buck pen most likely.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They spent 30 days in quarantine and they were as sweet as could be. Then I put them in what I call the offshoot pen for 5 days. They butted heads for a day then seemed to be fine with my other goats. My bucks live with my does because I don't own the land I live on and can't build them a shelter. So I use aprons in stead. I tried separating the weather from his mother but he broke loose every time I tried.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like freezer camp time.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree. Freezer time for the wether. He sounds too dangerous to rehome, and too dangerous to keep. No goat should act like that.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree he would already be dead at my house


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The wether would already be in the freezer... knockin out teeth.. camp, fractured leg... camp, dead kid... camp, tearin up my stuff constantly.. camp. I am sorry you have had all this. Tell sister no no no! 

Have you had a fecal done? Maybe they have a worm load but just are not showin it? Coccidia?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Fecals are imperative.

Do you have loose minerals for them? Sometimes a lot of random issues that pop up, or just a troublesome herd over time, can be from underlying deficiencies.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Stress can also cause weight loss. It's too bad you have to deal with all that. A small herd is supposed to be fun. If it isn't, then maybe some changes are in order. I hope you can get everything worked out so you can enjoy your goats, again!


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Facebook has some wonderful recipes for mutton!:hubbahubba:


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

He would be my first freezer goat, if he were here. That’s very inappropriate behavior.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Duchesse said:


> Facebook has some wonderful recipes for mutton!:hubbahubba:


I thought mutton was sheep?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ScottE said:


> I thought mutton was sheep?


It is but is ok. Chevre is goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has great advice.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> He would be my first freezer goat, if he were here. That's very inappropriate behavior.


I have to say I like how practical people on this forum are. There is a Facebook group my wife follows and I'm pretty sure that whole groups rescues animals from the "!horrible!" People that send there goats and chickens to freezer camp.

Got any recipes that are worth shareing?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ScottE said:


> I have to say I like how practical people on this forum are. There is a Facebook group my wife follows and I'm pretty sure that whole groups rescues animals from the "!horrible!" People that send there goats and chickens to freezer camp.
> 
> Got any recipes that are worth shareing?


Wouldn't call anyone who is a counselor at freezer camp horrible, but I can't say I wouldn't be the one to offer to rescue any goat scheduled to go there.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@mariella I have the feeling you already know what you need to do, but you want permission to do it??? Maybe?

You have an obligation to provide a good life for the ones you can, and a good death to the ones you must.

You know what to do.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I forgot wi h farmer said it but I really liked his quote. His goal in raising animals was to give his animals the best happiest life possible with only one bad day.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

If my sister hadn't promised his ex-owner we wouldn't eat him he would have been in the freezer the first week we had him! 
Ever since we took his horn off he's been doing better(Probably because it hurts to do anything with it). He's never been away from his mother before and if you take her out of the pen before him he yells and runs around like and idiot. Should I tie him up some where so he can't be with her? He's very protective of his mother!

I feed free choice Manapro goat mineral right now but a feed store that I recently started going to: is going to try getting some Sweetlix meat maker for me(I'm really excited about that!) 

I'm waiting on some stuff to come in the mail so I can do my own fecals. But until then I will have some done at the vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

After what that wether did to your animals, I wouldn't be concerned about a promise. He did way too much damage and is the friend willing to pay for all the losses? Tying him up won't help. He will probably just go crazy if he is still in the same pen.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you give any mineral supplements above and beyond the loose minerals? 

Do your goats have plenty of space to get away from each other and the newcomers?

Maybe the 3 new ones skipped the scales to overcrowding and are causing all herd wide stress overall. Definitely fecal analysis are a fabulous idea.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ScottE said:


> I have to say I like how practical people on this forum are. There is a Facebook group my wife follows and I'm pretty sure that whole groups rescues animals from the "!horrible!" People that send there goats and chickens to freezer camp.
> 
> Got any recipes that are worth shareing?


Maybe it is because we handle real, living goats, not only theoretical pictures?

So, what are those people's advice in a case like this? "!Let the bullies bully away, don't care about the kind ones that get hurt, let the goats die from all kinds of diseases and injuries, by all means, no freezer camp!"

(For goats' meat, do not use mutton recipes, try stag or roe deer!)


ScottE said:


> I forgot wi h farmer said it but I really liked his quote. His goal in raising animals was to give his animals the best happiest life possible with only one bad day.


Same here, except that the last day will be the best - from THEIR point of view! It is possible, not even difficult, but it takes thought and time, so the "factories" cannot do it.


mariella said:


> If my sister hadn't promised his ex-owner we wouldn't *eat* him he would have been in the freezer the first week we had him!


So, if you bury him under an apple tree?


ksalvagno said:


> Tying him up won't help.


Nope! It will get worse.

GOOD LUCK in protecting the kind ones!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ScottE said:


> I forgot wi h farmer said it but I really liked his quote. His goal in raising animals was to give his animals the best happiest life possible with only one bad day.


We try our best to make this happen here on our small farm as well!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I always consider the auction to be buyer beware. Then you can truthfully tell the guy you didn't eat him, even if someone else does.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@mariella What about the promise you've made to the goats in your herd to protect and care for them?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

@mariarose 
Right then I guess he's getting a new home this Thursday.

Okay so the baby that has the missing teeth is getting skinnier and her coat is brown when she was born black. She's only 6 months should I give her a copper bolus anyways? I'm upping her feed so she puts her weight back on and worming her. Anything else I should do? she's also missing parts of her horns from her twin sister chewing them how do I stop that?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I may need to downsize a bit I have 26 goats in a 15 ft by 30 ft lean to. I can't free range my goats this year because my fencing is horrible and they get into the road and my neighbors so they have to live in 10 cattle panels that are 16 feet long. I move them every 2 days so they get new forage.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can definitely give copper bolus to a 6 months old!

Horn chewing (or hair) is very often a sign of protein deficiency. Maybe they are not getting enough grain? You could consider a protein tub. It can indicate mineral deficiencies but most often it is protein!

It's awesome you move the panels every 2 days! To me, that amount of space sounds overcrowded though. It made be causing stress and health issues.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I would give her a copper bolus definitely (if she is over 25lbs) I just gave 3, 2-3 month old kids their bolus about a week ago. 2gm. 

I agree with SaltyLove. Try giving some protein.

To stop her from chewing for now, maybe try putting something nasty on them. Pepper paste, nontoxic) shampoo or soap, rub a lemon peel(to get the oil on) anything that tastes nasty and won't hurt them if they have a little of it.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Eating hair is one thing I noticed the new goats doing. Mother and son stand there eating eachother hair. They tried doing it to my goats but that didn't end well for them. 
Okay I will add the protein tub to my list of thing to get from the feed store. Anyone have a good tub they would recommend?

Well I will be downsizing by 7 is seems maybe 8 if the doe(Hazel :'( ) with the fracture doesn't start getting better soon.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

How is it - need for protein and hair loss?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> How is it - need for protein and hair loss?


Not sure what you are trying to ask here @Trollmor ? 
When animals are deficient in protein they will attempt to find sources of protein by chewing on things such as chicken feathers (if they live with poultry), the manes of horses (if they live with equine), and the hair and horns of goat companions to satisfy the need for protein.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

One of mine started hair chewing the other when we moved them to the new place. I don’t really see him do it anymore but he did for the first two days. Personally, it seemed like stress to me.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The protein tub should not have urea as an ingredient. Other than that it really depends on what you have available to you.

All the TSCs around me have stopped carrying the 125 lb tub I was using of theirs,
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...urpose-protein-tub-125-lb?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005
and I have 6 kids who were suddenly weaned when their mothers left yesterday. So today I bought this...
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-goat-block-333-lb?cm_vc=-10005

You might like something like that since you are moving those pens so often.

As I said, I just bought it. I can't give any kind of review yet. I wanted my lost babies to have some protein and fat, since they were suddenly weaned.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Would either of these work? 
https://www.sweetlix.com/products/60723-meat-maker-roughage-balancer-tub/
https://www.sweetlix.com/products/13950-all-purpose-goat-poured/


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes. @HoosierShadow has some experience with them, I think....

OK, I've opened up the Goat Block I talked about. The goats went crazy over it. BUT!!!!!! it is SO CRUMBLY!!!! I can't imagine you wanting to move it even once. So don't get that one (not that you were. I'm just sayin')


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a block feeder that hangs on the fence so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OK. But I mean it when I say it is crumbly. I shan't buy this again...


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

mariella said:


> If my sister hadn't promised his ex-owner we wouldn't eat him he would have been in the freezer the first week we had him!
> Ever since we took his horn off he's been doing better(Probably because it hurts to do anything with it). He's never been away from his mother before and if you take her out of the pen before him he yells and runs around like and idiot. Should I tie him up some where so he can't be with her? He's very protective of his mother!
> 
> I feed free choice Manapro goat mineral right now but a feed store that I recently started going to: is going to try getting some Sweetlix meat maker for me(I'm really excited about that!)
> ...


Some promises have to be broken. Or learn to keep a secret, he died in his sleep, poor thing, how tragic. He sounds like a bully and may be the reason the others are skinny, food bullys and stress are not a good thing for the other sweet goats in your herd. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh I’m so sorry you have this going on! 
It sounds like stress is the main issue going on. Stress can cause so many problems from parasites to illness to just flat out loosing weight and not doing well. I hope the deal on Thursday goes threw and he is moved along. If not I’m with goathiker, the sale is not eating him. I wouldn’t imagine your friend would not understand anyways! No one can expect someone else to keep their animal when they are causing so many issues. I guess if she does find a issue she is more then welcome to come take him back. It doesn’t sound like that is a option so down the road he goes.
I swear by those protein tubs. I love them! The really awesome thing about them is they will eat what they need and usually don’t over do it. When first introducing it is a diet change and can cause loose stools if they really go at them so if you go that way keep a eye on that. 
Mine personally don’t eat the pails. I’m not sure what that’s about but they detest them. The dumor from tractor supply is what I get and they like it. The sweetlix they also like but it is quite a bit more money and it is fairly hard. Being hard does help limit how much they get but I want it so mine can get what they want when they want it since I do not offer grain so I stick with the tractor supply tubs.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Not sure what you are trying to ask here @Trollmor ?
> When animals are deficient in protein they will attempt to find sources of protein by chewing on things such as chicken feathers (if they live with poultry), the manes of horses (if they live with equine), and the hair and horns of goat companions to satisfy the need for protein.


Sorry, I was unclear. I wondered if there can be a hair loss if there is a lack of protein. Thinking of more or less bald children in starving areas.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> Sorry, I was unclear. I wondered if there can be a hair loss if there is a lack of protein. Thinking of more or less bald children in starving areas.


@Trollmor - I'm not sure, I don't know the answer to that! I didn't know hair loss was linked to protein deficiency in humans.

@mariella - how is everything going? Were you able to sell any goats?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> @Trollmor - I'm not sure, I don't know the answer to that!


Makes 2 of us!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while! 
So yes I sold six goats and butchered two. However I still have that darn weather!!! My mother said she thinks he would be great in a petting zoo(I REALLY hope she's right for the human kid's sake) so she wants to keep him. I told her if he stays with my goats I will butcher him! So she says she's going to buy all three Oberhaslis off me and they will be hers. She hasn't paid me anything yet but she did give me the materials to make them a pen of their own(Yes I had to make the pen and yes I'm paying for their feed and hay) so they don't live with my goats. I still have 2 goats I plan to butcher soon and that will get me down to 9 goats.

I got the fecals back and the wormer I was using wasn't working!!! So now I have a wormer that works, And I FINALLY got Sweetlix meat maker! My goat mentor told me her goats hated that mineral but my goats ate it like candy!
I also had my vet out to see my goats and ask what he thought(He is by no means a goat vet!), he said he thought the hay I was feeding was the worst hay he had ever seen! But at the time it was the only thing I could get. But the guy I normally buy hay from finally had some round bales!!! 
So my goats a doing _better_ but aren't great yet. 
The vet visit was kind of funny and kind of sad in a way, He told me he wouldn't give his worst enemy that hay :'(


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

This is what I'm still dealing with in my babies. This is Blackberry, I gave her a copper bolus 2 day after my first post. She is all copper colored and still really skinny! Her famachas is great to, I know it's hard to see but she kept wiggling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you feeding?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I feed a locally mixed feed from A&M feeds. I might have a bag left so if need be I can get a picture of the guaranteed analysis?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is the guaranteed analysis.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So glad you have better quality hay, good loose mineral, less overcrowding, and a working dewormer now. Sounds like things are on the upswing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I couldn't see all the ingredients, but that feed doesn't look awful. I'd be inclined to mix in some alfalfa pellets, and some BOSS (the BOSS to up the fat a little bit.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I couldn't see all the ingredients, but that feed doesn't look awful. I'd be inclined to mix in some alfalfa pellets, and some BOSS (the BOSS to up the fat a little bit.


Thank you I will be getting some BOSS in a few days and I guess I will pick up so more alfalfa pellets while I'm at it. 
Okay so one question I do have is should I worry about my bucks eating the alfalfa? I know personally I have always given them some and have never had any issues with it, but I have been hearing a lot about not feeding bucks alfalfa.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Time for me to ask what you mean by "BOSS"? (In my language, it is powdered hay or straw...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

BOSS is Black Oil Sunflower Seeds and are beneficial to a goats diet.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Time for me to ask what you mean by "BOSS"? (In my language, it is powdered hay or straw...


Black oil sunflower seeds


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Balanced 2:1 calcium to phosphorus is the key. Usually people are low in calcium. If that is the case, the alfalfa pellets are fine.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariella said:


> Thank you I will be getting some BOSS in a few days and I guess I will pick up so more alfalfa pellets while I'm at it.
> Okay so one question I do have is should I worry about my bucks eating the alfalfa? I know personally I have always given them some and have never had any issues with it, but I have been hearing a lot about not feeding bucks alfalfa.


I only don't recommend alfalfa if you have hard calcium heavy water/well water. Most of the time calcium is necessary and alfalfa is a good form. I think kelp is a better form, unless you are REALLY calcium low.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We do have gypsum in our water so I will try not to let them have to much alfalfa.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Alfalfa pellets should be fine, because gypsum isn't as available to goats as the calcium in plants is.
And Alfalfa has MANY nutrients in it, not just alfalfa.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

mariella said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while!
> So yes I sold six goats and butchered two. However I still have that darn weather!!! My mother said she thinks he would be great in a petting zoo(I REALLY hope she's right for the human kid's sake) so she wants to keep him. I told her if he stays with my goats I will butcher him! So she says she's going to buy all three Oberhaslis off me and they will be hers. She hasn't paid me anything yet but she did give me the materials to make them a pen of their own(Yes I had to make the pen and yes I'm paying for their feed and hay) so they don't live with my goats. I still have 2 goats I plan to butcher soon and that will get me down to 9 goats.
> 
> I got the fecals back and the wormer I was using wasn't working!!! So now I have a wormer that works, And I FINALLY got Sweetlix meat maker! My goat mentor told me her goats hated that mineral but my goats ate it like candy!
> ...


Ok, I been reading from the start didn't see that it was oberhaslis causing the issue... of course I don't kore what your others are, but I have found at least four myself obers dont seem to like anyone but them self's. Just saying I have 2 obers and 3 boers. I think the only reason they don't bother 2 of the boers is one is a red and the other mostly red paint (white strip down it's middle). However the third is a standard boer mostly white and my goodness, the only time they don't harass her is when they are sleeping or all out in the field. Their pen is 50x50 feet for the 5 of them. So with the small area you have indicate and many more goats. I can see why the wether was such a problem. Glad you got them separated.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Personally, I would throw that feed from the nearest riverbank but, that's just me.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@goathiker has a terrific home made feed.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What are corn chops? I'm not familiar with that ingredient? Some part of the cob and stalks chopped to bits but not the corn kernels themselves? I'm assuming it's not the same as cracked corn.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Personally, I would throw that feed from the nearest riverbank but, just me.


- and pollute the river ???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> - and pollute the river ???


:raspberry: Feed the invasive Japanese carp.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here in KY, Corn Chop is the entire above ground corn plant. It is much better than just the corn kernals.


----------



## USMC.honey (Jul 15, 2019)

mariella said:


> If my sister hadn't promised his ex-owner we wouldn't eat him he would have been in the freezer the first week we had him!
> Ever since we took his horn off he's been doing better(Probably because it hurts to do anything with it). He's never been away from his mother before and if you take her out of the pen before him he yells and runs around like and idiot. Should I tie him up some where so he can't be with her? He's very protective of his mother!
> 
> I feed free choice Manapro goat mineral right now but a feed store that I recently started going to: is going to try getting some Sweetlix meat maker for me(I'm really excited about that!)
> ...


Keep your promise. Butcher him and give the meat to a family in need. You have upheld the promise that YOU wouldn't eat him, and have been a blessing to another. Jmho.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Here in KY, Corn Chop is the entire above ground corn plant. It is much better than just the corn kernals.


Including the ears of corn I presume? How interesting!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

@goathiker 
Do you really mix your own feed? I would love to get some insight on how and what kinds of things I need.
I tried so hard to get away from corn but I can't find anything without corn. And please don't tell me I need purena ANYTHING!!! I loath Purena!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Including the ears of corn I presume? How interesting!


Yes, it is the entire plant (above ground). But it isn't common, because it requires different harvesting techniques rather than the more common combine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jill be good, don't nitpick at Maria... but the corn chop trucks- I know I know... but the combines and the strippers - I know, leave it alone.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Feed minus Purina no problem. 

You will need 3 50 gallon cans or equivalent. 
100 lbs whole oats* 
50 lbs rolled barley**
50 lbs calf manna
40 lbs boss
35 lbs split peas***

Mixing goes like this. Set tablet on window sill and find good Netflix movie. 
In a 5 gallon bucket and using a 1/2 gallon sized scoop (coffee can) put in 
2 scoops oats 
1 scoop barley 
1 scoop calf manna 
1 scoop boss 
1 cup peas 
1 scoop barley 
2 scoops oats
Mix well, dump into feed can , pull oats out from under fingernails. 
Mix second bucket, dump into can, mix in can, repeat until full. 
The recipe will make a can and about a 2/3rds. It will use the oats and barley up, half of the calf manna, boss, and some peas. Tightly roll these and put in the third can. I actually use the heavy totes from home depot, black with yellow locks. 


*rolled oats spoil quickly as the oil from the damaged grains is exposed to the air. 

**barley doesn't spoil and whole grains damage the teeth. 

***any grocery store with bulk bins will order a full bag for you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Must be fed at least half and half with alfalfa or alfalfa pellets. The first thing you'll notice is how much they like natural grains, the second is that their colors will pop.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Feed minus Purina no problem.
> 
> You will need 3 50 gallon cans or equivalent.
> 100 lbs whole oats*
> ...


I feed similar to you but no calf manna (can't find in Australia) and the peas. What do the peas do?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The peas boost protein, plus, add enzymes that help prevent miscarriage in pregnancy, and help prevent milk fever.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Jill be good, don't nitpick at Maria... but the corn chop trucks- I know I know... but the combines and the strippers - I know, leave it alone.


I'd love for you to nitpick at me Jill. I said that's what corn chops mean here in KY, and that it is uncommon, here in KY.

I learned about it listening to the old farmers who hang out at the feed store on hot days. They remember chopping the shocks before feeding to the cattle, and that the combine put an end to that because of less time and work but then you only got the corn kernels.

What do you know it to mean? 
I'm totally interested.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Set tablet on window sill and find good Netflix movie


:coolmoves::coolmoves:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Alright I think the only thing I'm going to have trouble getting is the the rolled barley, I know I can get it whole but not sure about rolled. 
@goathiker 
Have you ever tried sprouting the oats? I know my goats LOVE sprouted barley, wheat, and oats! I had to stop sprouting them because of flies.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

@goathiker 
Also how do you feed it out? As of right now I feed in a group feeder, except for the milkers they get fed in buckets. Is there a specific amount you feed per goat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I feed it like any other 15 percent grain. Usually I give the grain by itself and have buckets of alfalfa pellets free choice. That prevents them from digging out all the grains and pushing the pellets out of the trough. They will self regulate the amount of alfalfa they need.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Personally, I would throw that feed from the nearest riverbank but, that's just me.


Because of the chop corn and no copper?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, this is harder then I thought it would be to find. I have someone that sells oats as seeds and they are whole oats, but the barley is impossible to find! The calf manna is almost $35 for a 25-pound bag, no one has BOSS right now unless I want a literal TON! And the peas I can get whole but haven't found anyone selling the chopped in big bags yet.

I also feel like I've been focusing on the bad too much lately so here's an update focusing on the good!
I think most of you will know who toffee is, She has almost finished shedding her rough coat. I will post a before and after picture of her.
Cappucino(The one that lost her baby) is doing fantastic! She cleaned up well from the infection and dried up well. I do want to ask though, Would it be okay to breed her in September? 
Peppermint Patty's coat is sleek and shiny again, and she's putting her weight on! 
All 4 of my babies are putting their weight on, and their coats are looking a tiny bit better!
The baby that had her teeth knocked out no longer has an infection in her teeth and is growing again! (Thank the lord for that!!!!!)

I will be posting before and after pictures of some of the babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are better. You can breed her in the fall.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We can work with that. Can you get peanuts, like a 10 lbs bag?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I already have almost 15 pounds of peanuts, do they need to be cooked? I have the already shelled kind, do I need the kind with the shells?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so here is Toffee, Patty and Cappa the other day. They look better when they have full bellies but it was right before I had to move the pen and I hadn't given them their hay yet that morning.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here are the babies. In the first picture, the one with the broken teeth(Blackberry) in on the left and on the right is her twin sister Blueberry. The last picture is of Black's teeth.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

This thread seems to be acting weird. Anyway, here are the babies now! All of the adults are doing great so I'm not posting pictures of them today.
Picture 1 in my LaMancha cross(Delilah) She's doing SO MUCH better! Picture 2-5 is Blueberry, she's also doing SO MUCH better! Picture 3 is Violet, She's doing better but she hasn't shed out her copper coat and she's still really thin, I have a fecal for her going into the vet soon. the 4th picture is my poor baby that is missing her teeth(Blackberry), again she's doing better but not great, She's starting to shed her copper coats but she's still really thin.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

(clap)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

These faces! :inlove:
Blackberry had some feed stuck to her nose :haha:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Cute


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariella said:


> These faces! :inlove:
> Blackberry had some feed stuck to her nose :haha:


I think they are asking what kind of a treat that "camera" might be ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I also agree - I think you know what to do. I personally never would have a wether in with my does. My does (19) have an area for them, a few wethers for butchering are with the sheep and the bucks have a pen of their own (2) that I can close a gate down the center of the pen when they are in rut and get unruly. During spring and summer they are happily together. Wethers lose their brain when you castrate them I think and can be a lot trouble. Our couple by themselves are okay but a few times they have gotten in with the girls - it's trouble. Good luck. Also taken in someone elses animals can get you into a problem with health issures for your goats.


----------

